# GANDHINAGAR | Gujarat Int'l Finance Tec-City | 50 fl x 40+ | 25 fl x 40+ | U/C



## bhopalus (Jan 21, 2008)

so this is a government fostered project or a purely private enterprise?


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

It's all on the first page -- a public-private partnership


----------



## ElVoltageDR (Jul 24, 2005)

It's amazing how some of these cities are practically building new cities in one bang with huge projects like these. There are some amazing designs in this project and the centerpiece is just that.


----------



## Indymaestro (Mar 14, 2008)

Sweet monkey jesus!

Looks like Gujarat is gonna be a *completely* different place compared to when I stayed there for a year while I was a kid. I'll definitely be visiting this place at some point.

Question: how good is the State at enforcing environmentally friendly development and planning? I hope they try and construct this mega-project without disturbing the natural balance of the surrounding areas too much.

Here's hoping. Some of the best memories I ever have are from wandering around the grasslands and forests of sub-urban Gujarati cities [and villages!].


----------



## shivy (Jun 21, 2007)

yes im gujarati and what you should know is that we are good with money and have had a great record of development. I live in surat and we have the longest flyover here in all of india. It was completed on time also. Hail Narendra Modi


----------



## davee08 (Feb 3, 2008)

by far the best project being proposed/approved in india can't wait to see construction begin and yeah what a nice diamond tower and an icon of the city


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Oops, I haven't been keeping this thread up to date with news and developments

Firstly, this article states the *Diamond tower will be 410m tall*. Also reiterates the fact that the buildings have already been approved, and again gives the 2009 date.

*New collective investment scheme awaits SEBI nod*


> Tuesday, 08 April , 2008, 08:28
> 
> 
> Mumbai: *Gujarat International Finance Tec city (GIFT) is planning to raise the equivalent of $ 2 billion (Rs 8,000 crore) through a ‘Collective Investment Scheme’, a fund-raising route little used since the ‘nineties.*
> ...


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

This article shows how crazy fast this project has attracted investors. Apparently they're all but sold out -- even before it begins construction!

From Times of India (21 Apr):


> *Gandhinagar: Less than a year after it was first unveiled in June 2007, the glitzy Gujarat International Finance Tec-City (GIFT) is more than sold out.* That is, if all the MOUs inked actually fructify into concrete committments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A list of the companies that have booked space:









-------==--=--==-------


And from another article about the June IPO


> “GIFTCL has decided to apply to Securities and Exchange Board of India (SEBI) by *June-end* to raise money through the capital markets to part-fund the Rs 12,000 crore investment that would go into setting up basic infrastructure for the project,” a senior state official told TOI.
> ....
> ..
> Well-placed Sachivalaya sources told TOI that as soon as the *basic design of GIFT is ready by May-end*, GIFTCL would firm up its IPO plans. When contacted, GIFT chairman Sudhir Mankad confirmed plans for an IPO, but said *“details of the plan would be clearer only a month from now”*.
> ...


Full article (TOI 22 Apr):



Thanks to forumer Indiansunite for the articles


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Someone *left this comment* in my blog. Take it fwiw:


> I just returned from Gandhinagar yesterday. I went to the GIFT city site in hte village of Shahpur. The adjoining villages of Vallaj, Ferozepur, have all seen an exponential increase in the value of real estate. The development of the GIFT has started. Initial digging has resumed and the Diamond tower height has been reduced to being 82 storeys on account of the soil conditions.
> 
> The entire GIFT project is on wasteland between hte Shahpur and Ferozepur villages. Not one farm has been acquirede for the project. This is the amazing thing. This is the reason why you do not hear any complaints from the adjoining villagers. The price of the land adjoining the project is now between 50 lacs a bigha to 1 crore a bigha( itr was 5 lacs a bigha in September 2007).
> 
> The problem that i see is that the farmers are finding it difficult to adjust to this new found wealth. Fianace advice to these people with counselling would help.


Also, apparently there is apparently a model of the city on display somewhere:


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

That's amazing news!  I love this project. Really huge, and the design of the Diamond Tower.. :drool:


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Some major news!

Firstly, the* size of GIFT has grown 20%! From 75 to 90 million sq ft of built up area!*

Secondly, due to the overwhelming demand (its already close to if not completely sold out), *the entire project is going up all at once, not in phases!*

And lastly, it seems *Diamond Tower has grown even taller -- to 100 stories*! Assuming the ratio stays the same as the old design (400m:80fl), *the building would presumably be 500 meters/1,640 feet tall!

*











*Gujarat banks on mega projects to lure global investors*


> Ahmedabad, June 24 (IANS): At the Vibrant Gujarat global investors summit in January next year, the Gujarat government’s accent will be on marketing the $90-billion Delhi-Mumbai Industrial Corridor (DMIC) and the $6-billion Gujarat International Finance Tech-City (GIFT) projects. Officials told IANS Tuesday that besides these two mega projects, the state government will also focus on attracting investments in identified sunrise sectors such as biotechnology and nanotechnology.
> 
> The DMIC project, planned on the lines of the famous Tokyo-Osaka industrial corridor, covers Delhi and the National Capital Region around it, as well as the states of Uttar Pradesh, Haryana, Rajasthan, Gujarat and Maharashtra.
> 
> ...


One thing to note, the reporter got mixed up. It's not 90 million sq meters, but sq feet.


----------



## bhopalus (Jan 21, 2008)

Finally, our first on site pics:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22069965&postcount=116


----------



## bhopalus (Jan 21, 2008)

http://www.ecadi.com/en/news_d.php?id=337



> ECADI Attended Davos Economic Forum in Dalian-Discussing Strategical Cooperation with Gujarat, India 2007-09-30
> Davos annual meeting is referred to as the unofficial economics summit meeting by western media with its biggest feature to emphasize particularly on strategically thinking service for entrepreneurs to develop their business. From 6 September 2007 to 8 September 2007, the summer Davos Economic Forum- Annual Meeting of the New Champions was held in Dalian, China.
> 
> Gujarat is one of the fastest growing economic zones in the world. It has attracted much foreign investment, representing nearly 25% of that attracted by India. Therefore, India's Gujarat was invited to attend this meeting, and a promotion conference of Gujarat was also held. *As a member of the joint design group for Gujarat International Finance Town Project which plays a crucial role in helping improve investment environment and attract foreign funds, ECADI was invited by the owner of the Project to attend the conference.* On behalf of ECADI, Mr. Yao Wenlin, attended the conference and discussed in-depth strategic cooperation between ECADI and Gujarat with the other guests, including Governor of Gujarat.
> ...


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

*Rs 4,000-cr GIFT set to be unwrapped by year end*


> BASHIR PATHAN
> 
> Posted online: Sunday , July 13, 2008 at 03:47:06
> Updated: Sunday , July 13, 2008 at 03:47:06
> ...





Euromast said:


>


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Secondly, here are some more project design updates *from a presentation* given by K.Srinivas, IAS., M.D., GUDC at Stanford University.

----==--==-----

SEZ breakdown:









Divided into...
Processing Areas (125 acre)
•International Financial Service Center (IFSC)
•International Techno Park
•STPI Units - Technology
•International Market Zone
•Exchanges, Service Units
•Inter. Education Zone

Non-Processing Areas (125 acre)
• Utilities
• Integrated Townships
• Entertainment zone
• Hotel/Convention Centre
• Shopping Malls
• Health Services
• Schooling

----==--==-----

A graphical breakdown of land use and built up area use in the project:

















• Total road network to be strengthened in two phases:
• 2 new bridges and 1 river tunnel envisaged
• 7 grade separators planned

----==--==-----

And some transportation stuff...

1. The "*living bridge*" concept to maximize space use and minimize the negative impact of infrastructure on the city:



















2. The extension of *Ahmedabad's Bus Rapid Transit System (BRTS)* into GIFT (37km):










3. The extension of *Metro Rail System (MRTS) *into GIFT:








• Additional link of 25 km between GIFT, Airport, Ahmedabad and Gandhinagar
• Transport Demand Generated by GIFT between Ahmedabad & Gandhinagar
• 2.5 lakhs trips per day one way by Year 2010 
• 5 lakhs trips per day one way by Year 2017

----==--==-----

GIFT provides landscaped zones and hierarchy of green space:









City level
• Central green
• Peripheral greens/Buffer greens
• Public greens
• Greenways

Neighborhood Level
• Public greens


-Jai


----------



## bhopalus (Jan 21, 2008)

NEW RENDERS OF THE DIAMOND TOWER



































The website has also been updated like crazy with a new logo and banner and PRESENTATION and they have even appointed a BOARD and have for the first time put something under the CAREER section. Looks like they even have a CONTACT US section (it used to be some fake [email protected] address or something, but now it has phone numbers and names).


----------



## bhopalus (Jan 21, 2008)

*huge update*

Click HERE to see renderings of each and every building planned and a detailed plan for every square inch of the new city including transportation, utilities, bridges, roads, schools, hubs, malls, etc loaded with various pictures, diagrams, renders and maps


----------



## mightygoose (Jun 25, 2006)

as much as the above poster has appalling forum ettiquette and manners his link is sound and not a virus as it may appear to be...


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

mightygoose said:


> as much as the above poster has appalling forum ettiquette and manners his link is sound and not a virus as it may appear to be...


Thanks, i didn't click it specifically because i thought it might be a virus.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

bhopalus said:


> NEW RENDERS OF THE DIAMOND TOWER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the highrises are similar to the CCTV headquarter in Beijing and the new design of the Diamond Tower is outdated imo

i was very impressed by the first design this is a disapointment...^^


----------



## Pablo323 (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

great developments in India! cool, awesome Diamond Tower


----------



## bhopalus (Jan 21, 2008)

mightygoose said:


> as much as the above poster has appalling forum ettiquette and manners his link is sound and not a virus as it may appear to be...


lol sorry

i was just excited because they released such a detailed plan for every inch of the project


----------



## bhopalus (Jan 21, 2008)

Jai said:


> Guys, something came up so I'll have to finish compiling all this info tomorrow. Till then, a taste of the new GIFT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just a taste, from JAI (later he's gonna post a megapost with all the pics and stuff)

i know what you guys are gonna say about the CCTV tower, but mind you these were designed by a CHINESE company called ECADI


----------



## IslandSon.PH (Jun 18, 2007)

^^ has design cues from the cctv tower but this looks more complicated imo. great stuff!


----------



## Sumeet1981 (Feb 2, 2008)

Rem Kohlass and Ole Shereen are the designers of Beijing towers.

ECADI or East China Architecture and Design Institute who have designed much of modern 
Shanghai have taken inspiration* from Rem and Ole's design.

*We call it inspiration when Bollywood copies from Hollywood or some non-bollywood source [including various other Indian film industries]

hehehehehe


----------



## Kwame (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow, great project! Easily one of the best mega projects on this site :cheers:


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok, lemmie get this thread caught up to date... firstly, this article details the sheer scope of the upwards rescaling of the project, from TOI Print Edition 22 Jul, 2008. (I'm too lazy to dig up the e-paper link, maybe someone else can?)

*GIFT goes for study on wind resistance of high-rises*


> Gandhinagar: The Gujarat International Finance Tec-City (GIFT), a joint venture between Infrastructure and Lease Finance Services (IL&FS) and Gujarat Urban Development Company (GUDC), is set to be an engineering miracle.
> 
> *With proposals to have 312 tall buildings — the tallest being Diamond Tower with 87 floors; another 40 buildings with more than 50 floors and some more with 24 plus floors — GIFT will be hiring a top foreign consultant to ensure that the high rises withstand wind-induced motion.*
> 
> ...



And how the overall look has changed after the redesign:

...before.. 



















...after! :cheers1:


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

And now for the new tower designs -- of which only half of the total have been finalized and released. 

My apologies to all 56kers who wandered into this thread...

-----==--=--==-----

GIFT is uniquely divided into alphanumerically named "Packages", which represents one site/project and individual instance of public-private partnership, or just public development for parks or service buildings. At each of these packages, the city developers and/or private investors and architects reached consensus on what the design of the individual tower will be, keeping in mind individualism in design yet with an eye to keeping a harmonious whole.

Here is a location map of all the Packages:










-----==--=--==-----

*Package A -* *School and Library*: 17 floors





























-----==--=--==-----

*Package B - Retail and Residential:* 1 x 30 floors, 1 x 25 floors




















-----==--=--==-----

*Package C - Gateway Towers:* 2 x 70 floors/360m high; 1 x 45 floors













































-----==--=--==-----

*Package D - Diamond Tower*: 87 floors/400m















































-----==--=--==-----

*Package E - Retail, Commercial and Residential: *1x65 floors, 2x60 floors
























































-----==--=--==-----

*Package F - Retail and Commercial:* 1 x 55 floors, 1 x 45 floors






































-----==--=--==-----

*Package G - Hotel and Transport Hub:* 1 x 70 floors, 1 x 65 floors, 1 x 40 floors
























































-----==--=--==-----

*Package H - Crystal Towers:* 2 x 70 floors, 2 x 50 floors





























-----==--=--==-----

*Package J - Residential, Retail, Commercial:* 1 x 40 floors, 2 x 35 floors, 13 x 15 floors




















-----==--=--==-----

*Package L - Unknown (Commerical?/Residential?): *2 x 35 floors, several x 25 floors




















-----==--=--==-----

*Package M - Commercial: *1 x 50 floors, at least 3 x 30 fl



















-----==--=--==-----

*Package N - Unknown:* 26 floors




















-----==--=--==-----

*Package O - Commerical:* 1 x 52 floors, 1 x 50 floors




















-----==--=--==-----

*Package P - Retail, Residential:* 1 x 32 floors, 2 x 25 floors











-----==--=--==-----

*Package Q - Retail, Residential:* 1 x 35 floors, 1 x 25 floors




















-----==--=--==-----

*Package R - Commercial:* 3 X 32 floors











-----==--=--==-----

*Package S - Commercial:* 4 X 25 floors, 3 X 15 floors 




















-----==--=--==-----

*Package T - Retail, Unkown:* 30 floors











-----==--=--==-----

*Package U - Residential, Retail:* 2 x 35 floors, 2 x 25 floors




















-----==--=--==-----

*Package V1 - Riverfront* 



















-----==--=--==-----

*Package V2 - Commercial:* 62 floors




















-----==--=--==-----

*Package W - Museum and Convention Center* 




















-----==--=--==-----

*Package X - Unkown, Retail:* 3 x 55 floors




















-----==--=--==-----

*Package Y - Commercial, Residential:* 1 x 45 floors, 1 x 25 floors, 2 x 15 floors, 1 x 10 floors





























-----==--=--==-----


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

So a quick recap of all the released towers...

Final Count of the released towers above 15 floors:
*1 x 87fl, 
5 x 70fl, 
2 x 65fl, 
2 x 60fl, 
1 x 62fl, 
4 x 55fl, 
1 x 52fl
4 x 50fl, *
3 x 45fl, 
2 x 40fl, 
3 x 35fl, 
4 x 32fl,
5 x 30fl, 
~20 x 25fl,
x 25fl, 
1 x 17fl, 
18 x 15fl
_______

Total 50+ floors: 20 :eek2:

This number is likely to go up, since that the expansion and redesign will have 40 towers > 50 stories tall. There are still a number of the packages whose towers have not yet been released.

Cheers,
Jai


----------



## Hed_Kandi (Jan 23, 2006)

Right Click > Save As 

INCREDIBLE!!!! Absolutely Incredible! 

God I hope this project is realized. Such incredible urban planning, density, and ARCHITECTURE! 

:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

BTW, here are some larger renderings of the old skyline design. I had these saved on my computer, but forgot they were there:


----------



## Babji (Mar 22, 2006)

wow! man! thats a feast to the eyes. its like a dream. simply fantastic !!
Its like a challange to the rest of the states to aim for stars! 
Thanks Jai!


----------



## ab041937 (Jul 7, 2005)

Jai, your enthusiasm is commendable. I wish this project does get realized to the last brick simply for the sake of your effort.


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks guys. I only have about an hour of 'online time', so why not make it productive 


Sumeet1981 said:


> Rem Kohlass and Ole Shereen are the designers of Beijing towers.
> 
> ECADI or East China Architecture and Design Institute who have designed much of modern
> Shanghai have taken inspiration* from Rem and Ole's design.
> ...


Also it should be noted that Rem Kohlass colaborated with ECADI on the CCTV tower, so it's not as if ECADI totally lifted the design


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

nice project! i love the building designs kay:


----------



## VaastuShastra (Jun 20, 2005)

This is what I always knew India was capable of - and now its finally coming true.

Something ultra-modern, yet also incorporating/reviving traditional motifs.

Its like something out of a cyberpunk movie or anime or video game.


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

*cough*
edited

:cheers:


----------



## kshatriya (Jun 14, 2004)

^ Hotlinking error there. Here's the image -


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks, imageshack was giving me some problems last night


----------



## Gonzalo90uy (Feb 8, 2008)

The design is interesting.

What a lot of good projects that are u/c nowadays!


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

*World’s largest green financial district planned*


> Source: GLOBE-Net
> Published Aug. 21, 2008
> 
> *A unique ’green building’ experiment is underway to create he world’s largest international financial center and one of India’s biggest ever infrastructure projects. *The Gujarat International Finance Tec-City (GIFT) will occupy a green field site of more than 500 acres in the rapidly developing state of Gujarat in India. *It is slated to be the world’s largest international financial services center and IT hub when it is completed in 2017.*
> ...


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Some new renderings of the skyline of the GIFT I





























And now the bridges.....

First, the *"Living Bridge"*

































































and the *"Signature Bridge"*




























Cheers,
Jai


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Jai said:


>


Holy crap! Can't believe I've never seen this one before.


----------



## indiafakir (Oct 2, 2010)

Has work started on this project as yet??

It would be super-fantastic to see this off the ground and successful!


----------



## shreyansh (May 19, 2010)

Yes! GIFT is on!!! Cross-posting from the Indian thread



GJ10 said:


> Great find! :cheers:
> 
> Have ripped a few pics from it:
> 
> ...


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Very Nice!!! When will they start construction on the buildings????


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

^It already has -



up2009 said:


>


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, this is exciting! I thought this project was gone for good. :cheers:


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

More updates :
Originally posted by up2009

RMC plant :


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

Latest pics :-

They have added one more crane; there are now three. I dont think it is for a third tower, one of the towers must now have two cranes.










One of the tower seems to have reached the 4th or 5th floor level. I took this pic from atop a small hilltop. So we can see only the top floor of the tower. 



















A radio tower, it seems.










This must be their soil quarry. Number of trucks were going around carrying soil.










The road leading to the city.










They have connected the city to the NH 8 by a narrow road. So now it has two approaches.

In the last update the tower had reached ground level. That was in mid September. Now it is 5 storeys high in 2 months. Comes out to approx. 10-12 days per floor. The 30 storey tower should take another 250-300 days i.e. 8-10 months. Also they have added 1 more crane to speed up the work. It could be ready by Oct-Nov 2012 barring any obstacles.

This ensures that the project is more or less on schedule.

Good progress


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

cross posting from the main gift thread...



IndiansUnite said:


> May 31 - Copyright Reuters





GJ10 said:


> Recently uploaded onto flickr, says they were taken yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

What a wonderful project.:cheers::banana::cheers:


----------



## GJ10 (Apr 3, 2007)

Some more updates from the Indian section
*
First 2 buildings T/O*

QC1 in Sept
QC2 in Oct

Renders



> QC1 (built by L&T of India)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Site photographs @ Oct 22nd cc SSCI member Gift_ed



> QC1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Indian State of Gujarat is due to hold an international investment summit in January 2013, these first two towers will be a starting point for the GIFT City project overall.


----------



## GJ10 (Apr 3, 2007)

Interior views of QC2
*Brewer Smith Brewer - Gulf*



> High-end commercial tower situated at the strategic entry point to Gujarat International Financial Tec-City (GIFT City), India.
> 
> The proposed commercial tower for Infrastructure Leasing & Financial Services Limited (IL&FS) being the first high rise building within the State of Gujarat, BSBG was given the task of not only designing an efficient building, but a world class building that attracts international companies to do business.
> 
> ...


----------



## GJ10 (Apr 3, 2007)

More...
*link*



>


----------



## GJ10 (Apr 3, 2007)

Inspiration for these designs comes from intricate latticework known as Sidi Saiyyed ni Jali, which also features on the logo of the nearby Indian Institute of Management Ahmedabad, which is Indias leading Management institute.



> _cc Crumblin Down_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GJ10 (Apr 3, 2007)

The taller iconic buildings near the river, ie Diamond Tower, Gateway Towers etc are all still unchanged, however, as one may expect for a project centred around International Finance, 2007/08 wasnt exactly the best timing! Glad to say it appears as though the project is now back on track. Some of the changes to the plans posted by Jai earlier can be seen in this project presentation *link (pdf) 17.7MB*

Beyond the first 2 towers, here is a summary of Phase I: 2013-2015 



>


----------



## GJ10 (Apr 3, 2007)

Some recent updates from SSC-India

cc Rushabh Gandhi



>



Some more from *DeshGujarat*



>



Formal inauguration 10th January 2013
Tenants expected to take occupancy in April
Foundation stone for exhibition centre (see prev) post to be laid on same day
Hotel and School also to start construction soon


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

one of the most amazing urban developments in the world without any doubt!


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)

cc myself


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992 (Dec 10, 2010)




----------

